
FriendsReunited is closing down - austinjp
https://medium.com/@liife/friendsreunited-the-sunset-of-an-era-3e5b2ea7bb11
======
timthorn
It would be great if, in addition to allowing the export of photos, the social
graph could be saved. Friends Reunited has data on my cohort that Facebook
doesn't, and in any case I think FR is a much more ethical custodian of my
data than Facebook.

